

Early computing design and sexy 1970's babes - jpsilvashy2
http://www.jpsilvashy.com/posts/early-computing-design.html
I wrote this blog post to show off the beautiful design of early computer manuals. I love the layout and style of print design of the time.
======
f2f
plenty "women in computing" archive photos available if you search for it.
like this set from Bell Labs:

[http://www.luckham.org/LHL.Bell%20Labs%20Days.html](http://www.luckham.org/LHL.Bell%20Labs%20Days.html)

somehow the computer scientist's workplace appears much more interesting back
then.

